
Node 8.1.0 Released - petercooper
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v8.1.0/
======
moron4hire
Semver projects could avoid the bitching about rapid version number churn by
just adding a fourth number on the left. Moving from "v1.8.0.0" to "v1.8.1.0"
or even "v1.9.0.0" and people wouldn't freak out so much. It means the exact
same thing, but apparently all these folks didn't get the message that Semver
is different from the arbitrary version numbers of the past.

Or better yet, just hide the version number completely. I'm sitting here,
using Google Chrome in version... uhh, what is it? 59.0.3071.86! "OH MY GOD!
How can there be 59 versions of Chrome?!" There aren't--or rather, there are a
lot more versions of all other software than you are used to thinking--they
just don't use your version numbering scheme and rightly hid it away so you
wouldn't freak out about it. Firefox does the same thing now.

------
Trufa
Why is this news? Nothing to see here to be honest, minor update.

~~~
exception_e
I love seeing the updates. It is also a great way to get feedback and answer
questions about your open source software. Because of this, I plan on posting
the next OpenEMR project update here, even though it is mainly bug fixes and
UI tweaks.

A lot of good feedback and questions were posted last time the update was
posted here.

------
amelius
Notable changes: only a few bugfixes and minor improvements?

Or am I reading this incorrectly?

~~~
Vinnl
Yes, which is also what the version number communicates:
[http://semver.org/](http://semver.org/)

~~~
alberth
If 8.1 is only bug fixes and no new backward compatible functionality, then
this release should be called 8.0.1 based on your semver link above (not 8.1)

~~~
gkya
Node version numbers are weird. I'm not a node user but if this is semver sth.
is certainly wrong, I see a major version update every other month here.

~~~
Vinnl
The previous major version update was in September 2016:
[https://nodejs.org/en/download/releases/](https://nodejs.org/en/download/releases/)

------
staticelf
Sometimes it feels like Node moves too fast. I mean.. there is some value in
not releasing new stuff every week even if this update mostly seems to be
bugfixes :P

I like when there is a relatively fast update cycle. But it also makes it so
much easier to fall behind. Node 8.0 was released like 9 days ago.

~~~
atonse
I've gotten burned by this in my ember projects a few times (admittedly some
of it was my fault for not consistently updating all the packages in my
package.json), so I just stick to LTS releases (which is still node 6) with
all these platforms and frameworks now. Don't have time to keep up with all
these changes so often, and I suspect others are in the same boat.

~~~
koolba
Isn't 8 the latest LTS release?

~~~
bryanlarsen
They plan to designate it such in October, but it isn't yet.

------
GrumpyNl
Its hard to keep up with those guys.

------
EGreg
Next news: 8.1.2 release lol

